# Need a pole or sight marker for front offside corner



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My left hooker has a v shaped bonnet so I cannot see the right hand side front when approaching other vehicles so have to slow up to nearly a stop to let them make the movements passing by.

Is there a pole or something I could fitted to the offside front corner as a guide to where it is approximately.

I hope this is clear?

HELP PLEASE.








See black arrow on right hand side of picture


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi John, I remember seeing something similar on woofers on the continent, not sure if they're available here... may be your local haulier?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

With flat type coach screens theres no problem but this really leave me driving gingerly when approaching on coming traffic on dual carriageways.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you have a look-down mirror or kerbside mirror - on mine if angled right I can see the offside wheel as well as the front side of the bus?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> on coming traffic on dual carriageways.


Are you sure your on a duel carridgeway John??? 8O 
Geo


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry John cannot help you with your pole as indicated in your picture.......just be sure you wind in that awning before venturing out on to the dual carriageway!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

RR said:


> Is there a pole or something I could fitted to the offside front corner as a guide to where it is approximately.
> 
> I hope this is clear?
> 
> ...


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Geo said:


> > on coming traffic on dual carriageways.
> 
> 
> Are you sure your on a duel carridgeway John??? 8O
> Geo


Whoops :lol: :lol: what I really meant was on dual carriageway and in slow moving traffic going in my direction :roll: :roll:

My error did make me smile :roll: :roll: Needed that :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

coral said:


> Sorry John cannot help you with your pole as indicated in your picture.......just be sure you wind in that awning before venturing out on to the dual carriageway!


But thats my right hand indicator :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

zaskar said:


> Try this......www.hgvdirect.co.uk.........had a look myself and although they haven't got _exactly_ what you're looking for, they do have the bits so you could make one up. I _know_ I've seen what your after somewhere, trouble is I can't think where at the mo'.


I'm the same. I had a quick search earlier, and found something with one fitted already. If we could find out where it's stored, maybe someone could go round and 'appropriate' it? :wink:

What about 4X4 places? I've seen them on big Land Cruisers. Japanese import MPVs have them too.

Someone _must_ sell them.

Gerald


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Try a CB Radio aerial there, it should work and then you have an excuse for geting a CB.
Eddie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I know someone who had them fitted to a car to enable manoevering into a garage - don't know details unfortunately but remember they looked like aerials. 
Could you just fit a flexi aerial onto the corner?


----------

